#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Ben je opzoek naar prachtige bruidsjurken? klik dan!

## Aroos

Salam,

Ben je op zoek naar moderne en adembenemende trouwjurken voor een betaalbare prijs? Dan ben je bij Aroos Bruidsmode op het juiste adres. Ik verkoop /verhuur complete trouwjurk met veel keus uit boleros, sluiers en hoepels. Mijn collectie bestaat uit romantische kanten A lijn trouwjurken, sprookjesachtige sisi trouwjurken en veel andere modellen. Ik heb tevens een grote collectie unieke Spaanse sluiers op voorraad. Meer info op de website www.aroosbruidsmode.nl.

----------

